# CARE or NURTURE?



## Jude115 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi - can any one help?

I had eggs frozen 7 years ago at CARE and this summer had them all thawed and fertilised by donor sperm (single mum... well - would like to be!). I had an embryo transfer in August (nothing else could be frozen) and was pregnant. Unfortunately 7 week scan (and 8 week scan) confirmed just a pregnancy sac.
I am now starting to think about having one more go. I am 43 so not a lot of time left. AMH etc are "reasonable for my age" and so Drs expect me to respond to treatment. I'm just starting to think though -  CARE or NURTURE? Can anyone help me decide?
The other choices I will have this time are IUI, IVF or ICSI. Last time I didn't have these extra choices to make as the eggs were frozen so long ago I had to have ICSI.

Thanks for any little bits of advice.

J


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Jude, 
Really sorry to hear about your disapointment   I was in a similar situation and it's absolutly heart breaking. 

I was between CARE vS Nurture, I visited them both, But decided on Nurture because the results published are slightly higher than other midland clinics, but I guess it's personal choice. The down side about Nurture is  parking, walking through the Queens, etc, But the staff are all so so lovely there. 
Maybe visit them to see if you have that "good feeling" I did. 

I'm hopefully starting again 2011, I have IVF and donate half my eggs. so it's a longer process. 

All the very best xx


----------



## Jude115 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you. Good luck in your next cycle of treatment.

J


----------

